# Zapperclick



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi, has anybody used this gizmo?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ZapperClick-Quick-Easy-Mosquito-Relief/dp/B000KU74K4

We are off Greek Island hopping in two weeks time, from past experience I am certain to be plagued by mozzies.

If you have used one and it worked I would love to know.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*zapper click*

we have one and have used it twice once by me and once by the other half, we both found that it worked, thats after you convince her it does not really hurt, we found that you need to zap it 4 or 5 times.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

as above, they're really good if you zap 4-6 times, incidentally we got ours from Boots, about a fiver.

Of course, the real trick is not to get bitten in the first place; as also suggested by me, and others, Avon ( green ) skin so soft oil.....having said that theres a few whom state that this is useless.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Zuma - we have one of those. It works well on Liam's bites who says he can't feel it, but it just hurts me and has no effect on my bites :? 

It seems you pays your money and you take your choice with all these gizmos. 

Sue


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I used to react very badly to midge/mossie bites but since using one of those clickers, I haven't had any severe reactions. I usually click 4 or 5 times and then apply tea tree oil for good measure. It works for me  
Lesley


----------

